# Car now sounds like a lawnmower? Help!



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, tonight I was driving my little 91 sentra around. I was in the process of accelerating to go up a hill, when all of a sudden my car got really loud. It now sounds like a lawnmower, and acceleration is a tad more sluggish than usual. The noise sounds like it it coming from the engine, and i know it isn't the straight pipe or muffler, since I had those replaced recently. Does anyone have any clue as to what the problem could be?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Exhaust leak anywhere from the header to the end of the downpipe? Check around there. A rusted out portion of your exhaust system could have finally fallen through, perhaps creating the lawnmower sound and adding to the loss of power..


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

im bettin on flex pipe as u said u were goin up a hill so there must have been a load and blew out the metal mesh


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

XxBlackSentraxX said:


> Well, tonight I was driving my little 91 sentra around. I was in the process of accelerating to go up a hill, when all of a sudden my car got really loud. It now sounds like a lawnmower, and acceleration is a tad more sluggish than usual. The noise sounds like it it coming from the engine, and i know it isn't the straight pipe or muffler, since I had those replaced recently. Does anyone have any clue as to what the problem could be?


i actually have the same problem on my b14, it only happens in high gear, going fairly slow, under heavy load. i know i have a exhaust leak, so might want to check that out


----------



## SC91B13 (Oct 27, 2005)

Slacky said:


> im bettin on flex pipe as u said u were goin up a hill so there must have been a load and blew out the metal mesh


Thats what happened to me. My car is surprisingly quieter now.


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

would any of these parts mentioned be relatively expensive?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

A bit pricey, yeah.. depends on what it is, have you looked at your system yet to determine what it is?


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

no i haven't. I'm taking it to the shop tomorrow to have them take a look at it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

XxBlackSentraxX said:


> no i haven't. I'm taking it to the shop tomorrow to have them take a look at it.


a shop will rape you saying you need a new exhaust. and i wouldnt argue against it, but a new exhaust is a bit pricey.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

quit being lazy , bend over and look under your car and see where the leak is, is it that hard GOSH


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Slacky said:


> quit being lazy , bend over and look under your car and see where the leak is, is it that hard GOSH


not everyone on here is a backyard mechanic, some would rather just take it to a shop and let them deal with it, i'm the same way with certain things, like my brakes, i havent done a brake job yet, because i dont want to take a chance on messing something up, and the dude would have to jack his car up to get under it to see, and not everyone has a jack and jackstands.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

ok wellllll if u feel like paying $89.99 for a diagnostic when all u have to do is bend the f*ck over. as for simple things like brakes ive never paid for them in my life (cheapo auto zone brakes are lifetime free) and when i do them i use my scissor jack from my car and block the wheels with any rock sittin around, that was when i was 16 and didnt know how to do plugs yet,. point bein gu don thave to be a backyard mechanic just be a guy with common sense instead of geting OVER CHARGED for everything


----------



## josh15979 (Jun 27, 2011)

check to make sure that your spark plug didnt shoot out or start jumping fire. this is exactly what happened to me and it sounded like a lawnmower or helicopter. hope this helps


----------

